# Bluetooth Not Working On Laptop - Need Tech Help.



## Jakg

Right, here comes the problem:

My laptop has inbuilt Bluetooth, but I can't get it to work

My laptop is an HP Compaq nx7400, although there are about 20 laptops with that model number all with different specs, this is the 15.4", 2 GHz Core 2, 2 GB of RAM one. It has Bluetooth built in, but i've never used it. I remember when I first got the laptop I set the bluetooth power mode to off via the "HP Wireless Manager" software to stop it wasting battery, but now when I run the software the box is totally blank - it doesn't show Bluetooth, it doesn't show my Wireless card - nowt.

Device Manageer shows no bluetooth devices either.

I'm currently using a Bluetooth Dongle and it's amazingly useful with my new phone, but it's too big to leave in the laptop all the time and the inbuilt one would be so useful.

I've tried re-installing both "Wireless Manager" and the Bluetooth drivers but it just says that I have no Bluetooth hardware installed.

I really don't know what else I can do - Theres no option to enable/disable it in the BIOS, either.

(I know this isn't the best forum to post this on, but i've posted it lots of places, but I usually find that members of the LFS forum are more likely to know the answer weirdly)


----------



## leftkidney

I would open the computer up to see if the bluetooth card is in there and if maybe the wires are messed up or something like that

the card should be somewhere that you can get to it easilly without taking everything apart

also I would call compaq if you havent already done so to see what they have to say


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Don't open it.

Have you installed the ATK driver set? Also you could try a full recovery of the notebook by using the CD's that came with it. If bluetooth doesn't work after performing that recovery, then you know for sure it's broken.


----------



## Jakg

ATK driver set?

I don't want to recover the laptop as its working perfectly just the way it is


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jakg* 
ATK driver set?

I don't want to recover the laptop as its working perfectly just the way it is









Not sure which type of notebook you have, but there is a set of drivers called ATKCPI or something along those lines, and they enable the use of the quick function keys. One of those is enabling and disabling bluetooth.

Other then that, the only way to find out if the bluetooth is really broken or not is to return it to factory settings (recovery). Opening it is not a good idea, as I've seen lot's and lot's of Asus customers screw it up. The bluetooth is connected to the mainboard and it hangs at the bottom of the topcase or the side of the bottomcase. This would mean you would completely have to disassamble it and then remember which screw goes where because they often use different sizes all over the notebook. If you put a screw at a wrong spot, you might break components or pierce a part of the material.


----------



## Vlasov_581

have you ever actually used it?

i have the DV2710.....it came with Vista Home Premium.....used it for like 2 days....had somekind of hp bluetooth manager or something......then installed Ultimate....got all the drivers from hp site manually.....dont have any bluetooth devices....found a driver for one on hp site but it says that i have to buy an optional bluetooth addapter from hp....same with hp tv tuner media......it was installed in the hp home premium version but i still had to buy the addapter......


----------



## cyclist14

same thing happened to me with my FX, I did a clean install of Vista and the bluetooth drivers off of gateway.com don't work, oh well, I don't have any bluetooth devices anyway.


----------



## cyclist14

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyclist14* 
same thing happened to me with my FX, I did a clean install of Vista and the bluetooth drivers off of gateway.com don't work, oh well, I don't have any bluetooth devices anyway.

Well, I fixed it, I used a hardwired shortcut key to actually turn on my bluetooth module and then Vista automatically grabbed drivers for it. Check if you have any kind of keyboard shortcut to turn on your bluetooth.


----------

